# Bread freezing help!!!



## jrticer (Oct 1, 2006)

In a couple of weeks I am taking a trip. I'd love to have homemade bread, but I would need to make it NOW and freeze it. 
Would I bake it and then freeze it? Would I just make the dough? Would I let it rise once?? What do I do to bring my homemade bread with me on the trip? I will have a fully equipped kitchen but will be doing lots of fun stuff during the day so I wont have time to babysit the bread for hours. Help!! THANKS!!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 1, 2006)

_Hi,_
_I make bread and then double wrap it and freeze, when I need it I take it out and let it thaw..I usually unwrap it and set it on a rack and cover it with a towel to keep it from drying out. Were I taking it on a trip, I'd bring plastic baggies to keep it in..Homemade has nothing in it to keep it from getting stale quickly, so wrapping it and keeping it in a cool place should prolong it's use._

_kadesma _


----------

